# Medical Terminology Game



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How about it folks???

Post your favorite or unfavorite medical term with a copy and paste definition and a link (properly giving credit) each and every day.

It will be interesting to see how much our little brain cells can absorb. No acronyms please!

I will start with the word

ANTIGEN

Foreign substance in the body that induces an immune response. The antigen stimulates lymphocytes to produce antibodies or to attack the antigen directly (see antibody;immunity). Virtually any large foreign molecule can act as an antigen, including those of bacteria, viruses, parasites, foods, venoms, blood components, and cells and tissues of various species, including other humans. Sites on the antigen's surface fit and bind to receptor molecules on the lymphocytes' surface, stimulating the latter to multiply and initiate an immune response that neutralizes or destroys the antigen.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/antigen

So...............when you see TPO Ab, that means that there are antigens to the TPO antibody (which we all have some of as we are supposed to) triggering the immune response. Bad bad; they should not be there at al!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ABLATION

ablation /ab·la·tion/ (-shun) 
1. separation or detachment; extirpation; eradication.
2. removal or destruction, especially by cutting.

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/ablation


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a term to go along with the one you posted yesterday Andros.

*Autoantibody*: an antibody formed in response to, and reacting against, an antigenic constituent of one's own tissues.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary via http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Autoantibodies


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

*Rhabdomyolysis* - from www.mayoclinic.com

Although mild muscle pain is a relatively common side effect of statins, some people who take statin medications to lower their cholesterol may have severe muscle pain. This intense pain is a symptom of rhabdomyolysis (rab-doe-my-OL-ih-sis), a rare condition that causes muscle cells to break down. 
The most common signs and symptoms of rhabdomyolysis include: 

Severe muscle aching throughout the entire body
Muscle weakness
Dark or cola-colored urine
The higher the dose of statins, the higher the risk of rhabdomyolysis becomes. The risk also increases if certain drugs - including cyclosporine and gemfibrozil (Lopid) - are taken in combination with statins. 
If you notice moderate or severe muscle aches after starting to take a statin, contact your doctor. If you have signs and symptoms of rhabdomyolysis, stop taking your statin medication immediately and seek medical treatment right away. If necessary, your doctor may take steps to help prevent kidney damage and other complications


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Normal:m In my opinion the most improperly used phrase when referring to lab's

As in..."Your lab's are normal"

http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/normal[1]

1 : usual or ordinary : not strange

2 : mentally and physically healthy

http://www.merriam-webster.com/medical/normal

Definition of NORMAL
1
a : according with, constituting, or not deviating from a norm, rule, or principle b : conforming to a type, standard, or regular pattern
2
: occurring naturally and not because of disease, inoculation, or any experimental treatment <normal immunity>
3
a : of, relating to, or characterized by average intelligence or development b : free from mental disorder : sane c : characterized by balanced well-integrated functioning of the organism as a whole


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Normal:m In my opinion the most improperly used phrase when referring to lab's
> 
> As in..."Your lab's are normal"
> 
> ...


I am w/you on that one! Geez!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

IMMUNOGLOBULIN

immunoglobulin /im·mu·no·glob·u·lin/ (-glob´ūl-in) a protein of animal origin with known antibody activity, synthesized by lymphocytes and plasma cells and found in serum and in other body fluids and tissues; abbreviated Ig. There are five distinct classes based on structural and antigenic properties: IgA, IgD, IgE, IgG, and IgM. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

secretory immunoglobulin A IgA immunoglobulin in which two IgA molecules are linked by a polypeptide (secretory piece) and by a J chain; it is the predominant immunoglobulin.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary for Health Consumers. © 2007 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/immunoglobulin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T CELL

T cells are a subset of lymphocytes that play a large role in the immune response.

The abbreviation "T" stands for thymus, the organ in which their final stage of development occurs.

Every effective immune response involves T cell activation; however, T cells are especially important in cell-mediated immunity, which is the defense against tumor cells and pathogenic organisms inside body cells.

For more information about the topic T cell, read the full article at Wikipedia.org (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_cell)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/articles/t/t_cell.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AUTOANTIBODIES

What are they?
Autoantibodies are antibodies (immune proteins) that mistakenly target and damage specific tissues or organs of the body. One or more autoantibodies may be produced by a person's immune system when it fails to distinguish between "self" and "non-self" proteins.

Usually the immune system is able to discriminate between foreign substances ("non-self") and the body's own cells ("self"). It produces antibodies only when it perceives that what it has been exposed to is a threat ("non-self"). When the immune system ceases to recognize one or more of the body's normal constituents as "self," it may produce autoantibodies that attack its own cells, tissues, and/or organs, causing inflammation and damage.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/autoantibodies/

*It is important to know the difference between antibodies and autoantibodies.*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

THYROXINE

thyroxine /thy·rox·ine/ (T4) (thi-rok´sin) an iodine-containing hormone secreted by the thyroid gland, occurring naturally as l-thyroxine; its chief function is to increase the rate of cell metabolism. It is deiodinated in peripheral tissues to form triiodothyronine, which has greater biological activity. A preparation of thyroxine, levothyroxine, is used pharmaceutically.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary for Health Consumers. © 2007 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/thyroxine


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

*PALPATE*
pal·pate

Verb

To examine (a part of the body) by touch, esp. for medical purposes.

Example: "The doctor palpated my neck to see if she could feel any nodules."

*not to be confused with...*

*PALPITATION*

pal·pi·ta·tion

Noun

1. A trembling or shaking.
2. Irregular, rapid beating or pulsation of the heart.

Example: "These heart palpitations are driving me crazy! It feels like there are butterflies in my chest."

(Notice the difference in spelling, and the additional syllable in the second word, compared to the first.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> *PALPATE*
> pal·pate
> 
> Verb
> ...


This is good; thanks!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ARRHYTHMIA

arrhythmia /ar·rhyth·mia/ (ah-rith´me-ah) variation from the normal rhythm of the heartbeat, encompassing abnormalities of rate, regularity, site of impulse origin, and sequence of activation.arrhyth´mic
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nonphasic arrhythmia a form of sinus arrhythmia in which the irregularity is not linked to the phases of respiration.
sinus arrhythmia the physiologic cyclic variation in heart rate related to vagal impulses to the sinoatrial node; it is common, particularly in children, and is not abnormal.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary for Health Consumers. © 2007 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.
arrhythmia /ar·rhyth·mia/ (ah-rith´me-ah) variation from the normal rhythm of the heartbeat, encompassing abnormalities of rate, regularity, site of impulse origin, and sequence of activation.arrhyth´mic
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nonphasic arrhythmia a form of sinus arrhythmia in which the irregularity is not linked to the phases of respiration.
sinus arrhythmia the physiologic cyclic variation in heart rate related to vagal impulses to the sinoatrial node; it is common, particularly in children, and is not abnormal.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary for Health Consumers. © 2007 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.
arrhythmia /ar·rhyth·mia/ (ah-rith´me-ah) variation from the normal rhythm of the heartbeat, encompassing abnormalities of rate, regularity, site of impulse origin, and sequence of activation.arrhyth´mic
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nonphasic arrhythmia a form of sinus arrhythmia in which the irregularity is not linked to the phases of respiration.
sinus arrhythmia the physiologic cyclic variation in heart rate related to vagal impulses to the sinoatrial node; it is common, particularly in children, and is not abnormal.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary for Health Consumers. © 2007 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/arrhythmia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LYMPHATIC SYSTEM

THE LYMPHATIC SYSTEM IS COOPERATIVE

Major lymphatic ducts. (Courtesy of NIH/NCI)

The lymphatic system aids the immune system in removing and destroying waste, debris, dead blood cells, pathogens, toxins, and cancer cells. 
The lymphatic system absorbs fats and fat-soluble vitamins from the digestive system and delivers these nutrients to the cells of the body where they are used by the cells. 
The lymphatic system also removes excess fluid, and waste products from the interstitial spaces between the cells.

Please read on; you're gonna' love it!
http://www.lymphnotes.com/article.php/id/151/


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fascinating info about the lymphatic system. A friend of mine has terrible lymphedema due to breast cancer surgeries/treatment. Now, I've just learned a lot more about it!

And I love the website name...Lymph notes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Fascinating info about the lymphatic system. A friend of mine has terrible lymphedema due to breast cancer surgeries/treatment. Now, I've just learned a lot more about it!
> 
> And I love the website name...Lymph notes!


Sadly I have seen this lymphedema in many women. Wah!

Yeah; cute moniker!!! LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ISTHMUS

isthmus of thyroid
n.
The central part of the thyroid gland that joins the two lateral lobes.

The American Heritage® Medical Dictionary Copyright © 2007, 2004 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/isthmus+of+thyroid

This is why the butterfly is analogous to the thyroid gland. The body of the butterfly joins the 2 wings.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Anxiety disorder*
is a blanket term covering several different forms of a type of common psychiatric disorder characterized by excessive rumination, worrying, uneasiness, apprehension and fear about future uncertainties either based on real or imagined events, which may affect both physical and psychological health. *There are numerous psychiatric and medical syndromes which may mimic the symptoms of an anxiety disorder such as hyperthyroidism which is frequently misdiagnosed as generalized anxiety disorder.*

*Generalized anxiety disorder* (GAD) is an anxiety disorder that is characterized by excessive, uncontrollable and often irrational worry about everyday things that is disproportionate to the actual source of worry. For diagnosis of this disorder, symptoms must last at least 6 months.[1] This excessive worry often interferes with daily functioning, as individuals suffering GAD typically anticipate disaster, and are overly concerned about everyday matters such as health issues, money, death, family problems, friendship problems, interpersonal relationship problems, or work difficulties.[2] Individuals often exhibit a variety of physical symptoms, including fatigue, fidgeting, headaches, nausea, numbness in hands and feet, muscle tension, muscle aches, difficulty swallowing, bouts of difficulty breathing, difficulty concentrating, trembling, twitching, irritability, agitation, sweating, restlessness, insomnia, hot flashes, and rashes and inability to fully control the anxiety (ICD-10).[3] These symptoms must be consistent and on-going, persisting at least six months, for a formal diagnosis of GAD to be introduced.[2] Approximately 6.8 million American adults experience GAD,[4] and 2 percent of adult Europeans, in any given year, experience GAD.

Standardized rating scales such as GAD-7 can be used to assess severity of generalized anxiety disorder symptoms.[6] It is the most common cause of disability in the workplace in the United States.[7]


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

THYROXINE

is composed of 4 iodine atoms. Hence the name T4.

thyroxine, also called 3,5,3′,5′-tetraiodothyronine, or T4, one of the two major hormones secreted by the thyroid gland (the other is triiodothyronine). Thyroxine's principal function is to stimulate the consumption of oxygen and thus the metabolism of all cells and tissues in the body. Thyroxine is formed by the molecular addition of iodine to the amino acid tyrosine while the latter is bound to the protein thyroglobulin. Excessive secretion of thyroxine in the body is known as hyperthyroidism, and the deficient secretion of it is called hypothyroidism. 
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/594710/thyroxine


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Anxiety disorder*
> is a blanket term covering several different forms of a type of common psychiatric disorder characterized by excessive rumination, worrying, uneasiness, apprehension and fear about future uncertainties either based on real or imagined events, which may affect both physical and psychological health. *There are numerous psychiatric and medical syndromes which may mimic the symptoms of an anxiety disorder such as hyperthyroidism which is frequently misdiagnosed as generalized anxiety disorder.*
> ...


Thank you; very good and helpful info!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

*Half-life.*

T3 has a short half-life (one day) - T4 usually has a long half-life (one week) according to Dr. Nicole Evans. http://voices.yahoo.com/how-treat-hypothyroidism-using-armour-thyroid-dessicated-8413163.html

http://www.wisegeek.org/what-does-a-drugs-half-life-mean.htm

I find this interesting not only as it relates to thyroid drugs. Wikipedia has much more detailed information...some substances have half-lives of 50-100 years!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_half-life


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> *Half-life.*
> 
> T3 has a short half-life (one day) - T4 usually has a long half-life (one week) according to Dr. Nicole Evans. http://voices.yahoo.com/how-treat-hypothyroidism-using-armour-thyroid-dessicated-8413163.html
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Very good!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Euthyroid

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/euthyroid

Euthyroid
Having the right amount of thyroxin stimulation.

euthyroid
[yo̅o̅thī′roid]
Etymology: Gk, eu, well, thyreos, oblong shield
pertaining to a normal thyroid gland and normal thyroid gland function.

euthyroid [u-thi´roid]
having a normally functioning thyroid gland.
Miller-Keane Encyclopedia and Dictionary of Medicine, Nursing, and Allied Health, Seventh Edition. © 2003 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.

euthyroid
having a normally functioning thyroid gland.

euthyroid sick syndrome
a euthyroid state in which extrathyroidal factors cause a reduction of serum T3 or T4 and elevation of reverse T3 levels. Seen in patients with systemic illness, trauma, fever, starvation, treatment with glucocorticoids, etc. May be a protective metabolic effect.
Saunders Comprehensive Veterinary Dictionary, 3 ed. © 2007 Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE

triiodothyronine (T3) 
[trī′ī·ō′dōthī′rənēn] 
a hormone that helps regulate growth and development, helps control metabolism and body temperature, and, by a negative-feedback system, acts to inhibit the secretion of thyrotropin by the pituitary gland. Triiodothyronine is produced mainly from the deiodination of thyroxine in the peripheral tissues but is also synthesized by and stored in the thyroid gland as an amino acid residue of the protein thyroglobulin. Triiodothyronine circulates in the plasma, where it is bound mainly to thyroxine-binding globulin and thyroxine-binding prealbumin, proteins that protect the hormone from metabolism and excretion during its half-life of 2 days or less before it is degraded in the liver. The hormone is the most active thyroid hormone and affects all body processes, including gene expressions. It is a component of various drugs, such as liotrix and liothyronine sodium, used in the treatment of hypothyroidism and simple goiter. Normal adult blood levels are 110 to 230 ng/dL. See also thyroid hormone.

Mosby's Medical Dictionary, 8th edition. © 2009, Elsevier.

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/triiodothyronine

Triiodothyronine - Compound Summary

Also known as: liothyronine, Tresitope, Liothyronin, 3,3',5-Triiodo-L-thyronine, L-Liothyronine, 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine, Triiodo-L-thyronine, triothyrone
Molecular Formula: C15H12I3NO4 Molecular Weight: 650.97349 InChIKey: AUYYCJSJGJYCDS-LBPRGKRZSA-N
A T3 thyroid hormone normally synthesized and secreted by the thyroid gland in much smaller quantities than thyroxine (T4). Most T3 is derived from peripheral monodeiodination of T4 at the 5' position of the outer ring of the iodothyronine nucleus. The hormone finally delivered and used by the tissues is mainly T3.

Continue reading here...................
http://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/summary/summary.cgi?cid=5920


----------

